# Russian Planes



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2004)

im quite interested in the russians and their culture and history and things, but ive got no idea what any of their planes were like. Could anyone tell me whether they were any good or not and what the best one was? cheers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2004)

easily the IL-2, dubbed the "flying tank", then the mig 3


----------



## Crazy (Jan 28, 2004)

definately the IL-2, and the Mig-3, like lanc said, but I'm a fan of the La-7 also


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2004)

cheers, now i can plot world domination  only joking, i just like the russians and was interested, thats all


----------



## Archer (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't know much about the Eastern front and the Soviet air force, but I read that a French squadron was given the chance to choose any type of allied aircraft they wanted to use, and they chose the Yak-3. Also read that shortly after the Yak-3 (which came after the -9) went into service the Luftwaffe ordered its pilots not to engage any Yak that didn't have an air intake under its nose (the -3 has one in each wing root) because at low altitudes the Yak-3 was really good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2004)

and yes, we all know how good the Frence air force was................


----------



## Crazy (Jan 29, 2004)

In it's heyday, the French AF was the creme of the crop. the French Air Force would have been a force to be reckoned with if Germany hadn't subdued France early.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 29, 2004)

Archer said:


> I don't know much about the Eastern front and the Soviet air force, but I read that a French squadron was given the chance to choose any type of allied aircraft they wanted to use, and they chose the Yak-3. Also read that shortly after the Yak-3 (which came after the -9) went into service the Luftwaffe ordered its pilots not to engage any Yak that didn't have an air intake under its nose (the -3 has one in each wing root) because at low altitudes the Yak-3 was really good.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2004)

A Cool Pic there, M8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah, nice pic, and i suppose the french air force was better in WWI


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2004)

yeah like the others said, great pic  i never knew the french airforce were good in the first place.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2004)

a man after me own heart............


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2004)

Yessir, in WWI, the French kicked some serious German ass in the air. They were one of the first countries to recognize the potential of aeroplanes as fighting machines, and exploited that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2004)

yeah, you notice the american government turned down the plane when the wright brothers offered it to them...........................


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, it's true. We were in the dark (collectively). The French proved us (and your Brit gov.) wrong. Imagine if we had still refused to dip into the flight pot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

no B-17, yey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2004)

the b-17 was a fine plane lanc 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2004)

it wasn't as good as the lanc...................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 14, 2004)

> yey


no such word as "yey", unless you mean _yay_...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2004)

> it wasn't as good as the lanc...................



actually, it was


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2004)

no it wasn't..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

actally, i agree it wasnt......... IT WAS BETTER


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

> i agree



you agreed with me, therefore, i win.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

yes, i agreedit wasnt the same, and then said it was better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

not according to my paraphrasing................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2004)

> according to my paraphrasing



there, you agree with me 8)

see what i did there?


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2004)

Now I know how you two have got so many posts...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2004)

hey hey hey, i've been trying to cut down on my spamming, which i hope most of you have notised, i try to make allmost all of my posts on topic, but it really annoys me when i've been trying to stop my spam, and C.C. hasn't, allot of the time he just puts "8)" and it really bugs me as he isn't contributing to the argument/disscussion, he only does it to get his posts up................


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2004)

I imagine it could get annoying.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2004)

actually, i very rarely do that, a lot of my posts have been on topic and i think ive been making a big effort, i dont know a lot about planes at all and its very hard for me to hold my own in an argument, normally the only time i do " 8) " is when i agree with something, in fact, recently your posts are getting further in front of mine, and you complaing that im spamming when your actually posting more than me, even if your posts are on topic!


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2004)

But if his posts are on topic, does it matter?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2004)

1) yes they are on topic, so no, it doesn't make it spam
2) i'm only ahead of you because i spend more time on the site than you.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

dont think so, im on here all the time now, and you never complain about other peoples spam, everyone does it, even you, so stop picking me out even if i do do it a little more than everyone else, if you look carefully you'll notice everyones doing it, its because you expect me to spam that it becomes more apparent, anyway, i shall spam as much as i like thankyou.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2004)

fine, i think it's about time we got this back on topic, the best russain plane of the war was the IL-2................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

sure was 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2004)

Another mass agreement although I'm impatient so I couldn't be doing with sitting in a Il-2 so, Yak-9U for me.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 7, 2004)

The Il-2 was the Russians most important plane, but maybe not their best. Maybe the Pe-2?


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2004)

Well the Pe-2 was a very good plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2004)

the Pe-8 wasn't that bad.............


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 8, 2004)

Pe-8 wasn't great. And I didn't think it was actually used all that much.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2004)

I think it did a few raids on Berlin, or was that the Tb-3..I can't remember.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 8, 2004)

The Pe-8 bombed Berlin but I didn't think that many of them were built.


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2004)

I can't remember, but I know the Soviets did bomb Berlin before the Americans. But Britain bombed it first...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2004)

yes, something we should never let the americans forget...............


----------



## kiwimac (May 10, 2004)

Polikarpov I-163~!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

the I-16 was a cool plane


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2004)

It was out-classed though by anything the Germans had.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

it was still cool though


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 10, 2004)

Have any of you seen the pic of an 1-15 tested with jet engines under the wings? How messed up was that? A biplane with jets!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

yep, we was talking about that a few weeks ago, it looks class!


----------



## warman1990 (May 10, 2004)

My personal favorite is the IL-2m3.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

and mine, just te IL-2 in general though 8) and welcome to the site mate! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2004)

the IL-2 and I-16 were both sweet looking planes....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

the I-16 was just cool  i dont know as to whether the IL-2 was good-looking, but they werent ugly, they looked quite cool 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2004)

the IL-2 was good looking..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

it looks cool, not good looking 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2004)

It looks mean. I still like the Yak-9U the best, I'm not patient enough to like the Il-2 it's too slow.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

I've never considered the Il-2 or the I-16 to be very attractive fighters. The Yak and La series fighters were much prettier.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

the La-7 was a dog, the IL-2 was cool...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

La-7, a dog?  it looks bloody class!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

no it don't..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

the La-7 is probably, IMO, the best looking russian plane of the war


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

nope, it's still the I-16......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

La-7 is the best looking, then the Pe-8, then the IL-2


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

i wouldn't say the Pe-8 was good looking.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

it was, it looks cool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

not as cool as the lancaster.........


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

I don't think the Pe-8 looked good at all. The Pe-2 was much better looking.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

the pe-8 was superb looking


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2004)

I'd say the Yak-9s were the best looking, then the Pe-2. I do like the Pe-8, I have to agree with C.C it is good looking.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

its surprising that the russians could make some decent looking planes, normally i would think that they would be ugly beasts, but they all look pretty cool 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 11, 2004)

They're new fighters are-quoting C.C.-class! In performance as well as looks. Too bad now that they're peaceful (as far as we know), they have no funding for their great ideas and prototypes!


Russians---The Nazi engineers of today.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

The Russians had there share of ugly planes. The LaGG-3 was hideous.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2004)

well see about that....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2004)

well see about that....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2004)

ah, not just a double, but a huge one..................


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

And it looks ugly in both.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2004)

the engine looks tiny....................


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

Russians have some very good equipment, too bad for them the government hasn't got the money to fund it. And I don't think you can compare them to the Nazi designers of World War 2, who have to one of the biggest achievers in history. 

First man made item in space: V-2 rocket, designer Von Braun. 

First man on the moon: sent by Saturn 5, the Apollo 11 mission, Saturn 5 design team headed by Von Braun.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

The early MiGs were dog ugly too.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

The Mig-3 wasn't that bad and the Mig-15 had the same character as any other 50s plane. The F-86 Sabre was dog ugly too.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

The MiG-3 was horrible. And take-offs and landings must have been nearly impossible with that much nose in front of the cockpit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2004)

the sabre wasn't ugly.................


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

I don't think the Sabre or the MiG-15 were ugly.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

I don't like the looks of any of the 50s aircraft, maybe ugly was a too strong of a word. 
The Mig-15 had to have that nose, the nose on the Ta183 was too short to accomadate the Rolls Royce Nene engine.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

Now the first of the Russian jets were UGLY! The MiG-15 was probably the first decent looking jet they had.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

And they didn't even design it, the Germans did and they put a British engine in it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

Yes, it is funny how all that gets forgotten with propaganda...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

like the mustang being called a truely great all american plane, it was designed be brits with a brittish engine..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

yup, they must've been REALLY proud


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

The Americans and Russians are always proud of British and German designs, and engines.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

can you blame them the merlin was a work of art.............


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

All Rolls Royce engines are, look through the history of aviation in military and civil service Rolls Royce is always there. The Boeing 747 has Rolls Royce engines in it. They make the best engines in the world, and in the 50s they were basically the only engine worth considering accept Armstrong engines, which were also British. The Sabre had a copied Armstrong engine, and the Mig-15 had a Rolls Royce Nene engine in it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

it's shame that rolls royce are always stereotyped as making huge cars...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2004)

thats true though, ive never seen a small rolls royce 8)  did anyone here know that someone put a merlin engine in a car once and got sued for it?


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2004)

No, I've never heard that. I knew they put Merlins in tanks, in WW2. Many British tanks were run on Merlins, called Meteors because of the slight modifications.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 25, 2004)

US PT-boats were powered by Packard engines. I'm not sure what (if anything) they had in common with the Merlin.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2004)

> called Meteors because of the slight modifications.



why would they be called meteors just because of modifications................


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2004)

Because it's not the same engine, it wasn't just modifications in performance, it was a tank engine different from an aircraft engine. Therefore a different engine therefore a different name. It was basically a Merlin engine though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

any pics of this meteor..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

presumably they were called meteors because they would regularly go up in flames


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

but meteors are made primarily of ice, they only break into flames when breaking though the o-zone, which they rarely do..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

*cough* nerd alert! *cough* 

you spoil all my fun


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

ah, but i'm sure there'll be people onthis site about to prove me wrong, are you gonna call tham nerds too??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

yes  anyone who is smarter than me is a nerd 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

i take that as a comliment, that also means emma melia's a nerd.............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

> that also means emma melia's a nerd



never thought i'd say that....................


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2004)

I believe Comets are primarily made of ice, something like 70%. I do not know about Meteors though. 
I may have a picture of the Meteor engine, I will search for it. C.C the Meteor engine was a great tank engine, and it powered all the British late war tanks that could match up to the Pz.Kpfw VI Ausf E 'Tiger'. Which is a great feat.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

> I believe Comets are primarily made of ice



so thats why they only had 7 and a half mins power, the rocket melted the ice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2004)

ha, joke's on you, the Komet as in Me-163 was spelt Komet, not Comet...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

i believe Komet is the german spelling of comet though


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2004)

It sure is. Just like Schwalbe is Swallow and Storch is Stork.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

8)


----------

